Ask HN: What's your favorite bookmarked HN thread? - dot
======
patio11
I get a lot of value out of HN, but the biggest wins monetarily have been
advice regarding consulting, often across multiple threads. Two favorites
which stuck with me enough to be Googleable:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1225179>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1191094>

Comments rather than threads picked because they stuck, but the contextual
threads were also good.

~~~
jonp
Also interesting to read patio11's comment (via the first link) on "salon
scheduling" in light of launching Appointment Reminder.

~~~
patio11
That was at my last week at the day job. As I recall, I posted from my Kindle
at godawful late following hellish overtime, dinner, writing the first page of
notes for AR, and checking into a hotel. I think I was still calling it
Notiphone then. Notifo launched a week or so later and I scrapped the name.

I'd check the notebook but lost it in America in October.

------
zdw
I really like this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2158116>

~~~
ComputerGuru
Oh that's mean. So very mean. So very deserving of an upvote, too.

~~~
jacquesm
Actually, if enough people submit their favorite threads here it might very
well turn out to be true.

------
chegra
HN Brag Thread <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1200959> It provides a
good introduction to what others have done.

~~~
klbarry
This thread is pretty great and inspiring.

------
revorad
"Did you win the Putnam?"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079>

~~~
gsivil
in the same thread there is - I think- a thread about Dropbox

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35103>

~~~
jacquesm
That's got to be the oldest comment I've upvoted on HN :)

------
patrickk
Jason L Baptiste on "How to become a millionaire in 3 years?":

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1447467>

I actually printed this out for reference, the only time I've found myself
doing this.

------
bigsassy
This was a good one. The conversation was from an article titled "Double Your
Price (no, I'm not kidding)":

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1639712>

------
jacquesm
Another item for this thread, not a HN thread specifically but more like
another version of this one:

<http://remembersaurus.com/askhn.html>

It's a curated list of the best 'Ask HN' threads collected over many years,
first by Gabriel Weinberg, now maintained by Michael Fairley.

~~~
profitbaron
Thanks! This is a really great list

------
zaveri
Where to look to learn UX/Design

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1768358>

~~~
JamesDB
Cheers for that. Hadn't seen that before.

------
amattn
An excellent comment by nostrademons on how to be an expert programmer:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=185153>

~~~
pushtheenvelope
Thanks for pointing this one out. I was aware of many similar approaches, but
having them expressed so succintly really drove home the point of how to use
them and progress through them on a particular 'bug' or project.

------
simonsarris
P versus NP for dummies:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1605415>

------
keenans
Comment thread of pg's "Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund":
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=250704>

and "Ask HN: Industries Ripe For Disruption?":
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=475736>

------
rbxbx
Lots of great (consulting) advice in the "Why I bill hourly" thread.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880096>

------
tokenadult
In the threads-about-HN category, pg's comment from 1078 days ago that
upvoting to indicate agreement and downvoting to indicate disagreement with
comments has its place on HN.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=117171>

I am aware that since then pg has been thinking about ways to refine the
commenting system or flagging to make sure that the right incentives occur on
HN to encourage worthwhile threads and comments to those. Kudos to the OP here
for asking all of us to look up good examples of worthwhile content on HN.

Now the way I "bookmark" HN threads is by sharing the submitted links, with a
hat-tip to HN, with my Facebook friends. Seaching the links I've recently
submitted to Facebook, I see that an HN thread about science books

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2110042>

was quite useful and well liked.

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327632>

------
wallflower
My all-time favorite News.YC comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121413>

About the success of failure from fiaz

~~~
jacquesm
What a gem. Thank you for that. Not only for the insight in it but for the
bravery Fiaz had to write that all out.

------
mindcrime
"Winning Isn't Normal"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009043>

------
solipsist
Instead of taking the usual 10 seconds to read each comment, it's now going to
take 10 minutes (assuming you skim through the entire thread each person links
to).

I'm definitely holding onto this super thread, though, as it may well become
the unofficial _threads of threads_.

~~~
jacquesm
I've stolen your 'thread of threads' name for this page and have added an
entry to the HN faq under the header 'the best stuff'.

Hopefully that will get people to keep coming back here and add more to it.

~~~
solipsist
Thanks, I feel honored to have the name added to the HN FAQ. :)

------
PankajGhosh
Not sure if this has been posted already: Ask Entrepreneurs: Productivity tips
for a chronic procrastinator?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=579979>

------
SupremumLimit
"How do you come up with new project ideas?":
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1916801>

------
jseliger
A Hacker's Guide to Tea: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1934051> . I
stopped drinking tea because I would sometimes like the taste and sometimes
not without being able to sort out why some was good and some was not. Now I
understand and can reproduce consistently good cups.

------
turar
Is there a way to save/bookmark HN threads under my HN profile?

I see "saved stories" under <http://news.ycombinator.com/saved>, but don't see
a way to save anything there. The only other option is to comment on something
and then have it available under "threads", but that sucks.

Sorry, I'm a newbie around here.

~~~
sharadgopal
if you upvote a story, it gets saved under your profile.

~~~
turar
Thanks, awesome.

------
lardissone
This one is a good one: "Why Dropbox Succeeded and Syncplicity Didn’t"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2153046>

------
kenneth_reitz
Now, it's this one :)

------
jancona
I got a kick out log this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=393989>

